
NYT reporter hides corporate ties of Sanders critics she highlights - chachachoney
https://fair.org/home/sidney-embers-secret-sources/
======
js2
I don't disagree with this piece but I would find it more palatable if the
author would add: "Disclosure: I am a Bernie Sanders supporter."

[https://katiehalper.com/tag/bernie-
sanders/](https://katiehalper.com/tag/bernie-sanders/)

[https://www.twitter.com/kthalps](https://www.twitter.com/kthalps)

She tweets: “The @nytimes hasn’t said anything since their “journalist” got
busted for irresponsible & dishonest reporting. The Times is worse than Fox &
Ember is worse than @BretStephensNYT bc everyone knows that they have an
ideology & bias. @melbournecoal & Times pretend to be objective”

I mean, come on.

I don’t mind any of this: just disclose it in your piece which is after all
about bias, having an agenda, and conflicts of interest.

------
tracer4201
Pretty interesting article. NYT seems to have quality reporting on the
surface, but I personally started questioning their bias over the past couple
years and eventually cancelled my subscription.

One of the things I’m not sure about are their editorials/investigations
against tech companies. While I strongly believe in regulating the Facebook
and Googles of the world, my cynical side is convinced NYT publishes these
investigations not simply because these are honest journalists looking for the
truth but because these media outlets are legitimately under threat and don’t
know how else to compete. And I mean legitimately under threat as in these
tech giants are competing with companies such as the NYT. They’re simply
looking out for their personal interests.

~~~
js2
> questioning their bias over the past couple years

It’s not new. They hired an ombudsman in 2003 after warranted criticism for
their unquestioning support of the Iraq war, but they got rid of that position
two years ago.

------
GeekyBear
The sheer number of recent NY Times pieces warning of the "danger" of
progressive policy has certainly made their institutional bias pretty obvious.

For instance:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/29/us/politics/2020-democrat...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/29/us/politics/2020-democrats.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/28/opinion/sunday/second-
dem...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/28/opinion/sunday/second-democratic-
debate.amp.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/opinion/democratic-
debate...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/opinion/democratic-
debate-2020.amp.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/opinion/democratic-
candid...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/opinion/democratic-candidates-
primaries.html)

------
brandonmenc
I was hoping this would be about NYT partnering with Verizon on their 5G
Journalism Lab, but alas.

[https://open.nytimes.com/exploring-the-future-of-5g-and-
jour...](https://open.nytimes.com/exploring-the-future-of-5g-and-
journalism-a53f4c4b8644)

~~~
tracer4201
This article certainly represents NYT in a much more positive light, focusing
on what innovation is possible using 5G. I’m curious why post this here and
not in its own thread. My skeptical side thinks you’re trying to present NYT
more favorably and wanting to distract from the original topic.

------
tzakrajs
I have canceled my NYT subscription after reading this.

------
tptacek
This can't possibly be what the front page of HN is for. As the primary season
gets into full swing, an all-pairs mapping of candidates to media outlet
grudges will generate a story like this several times a week; the front page
will have US horse-race politics pegged to it continuously.

~~~
krn
I am not from the US, but this article "gratified my intellectual
curiosity"[1] by demonstrating a clear pattern where it shouldn't exist, and,
therefore, I upvoted it.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
kabwj
Personally, I don’t find it that “the NYT has lied” could ever satisfy my
intellectual curiosity”; if anything it’s business as usual.

~~~
krn
It's not about a particular news medium, political party, or politician. The
article highlights a much deeper issue in general. That's why I found it to be
an interesting read.

